# Wetterumschwung



## klausm (21. Juli 2010)

Hi,
wie wird sich der bevorstehende Wetterumschwung auf das Beissverhalten auswirken?
Was meint ihr? habe vor am Wochenende loszusiehen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## the-big-o (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

@klausm 
Vielen Dank, die Frage hab ich mir heute auch gestellt


----------



## Fischhaker (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

ICh mir auch! scha drei schlaue ein gedanke :m


----------



## milkyway009 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Meiner Meinung nach ist ein zu starker Wetterumschwung immer nicht so gut für das Beissverhalten, weil sich unsere empfindlichen Lieblinge erst wieder umstellen müssen. Allerdings wenn es jetzt sehr warm war die ganze Zeit und es knallt jetzt mal ordentlich bei euch dann Topp. Regen und wind bringen sauerstoff ins wasser und kühlen das wasser etwas ab. Das sollte sich positiv auswirken


----------



## beton0815 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Wenn der Luftdruck stark steigt oder fällt halten sich Fische beim beissen zurück. Hoffe es bleibt einigermaßen Konstant. Will am Wochende auch los.


----------



## andy72 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

@martin: aber der wasserdruck ändert sich doch nicht oder?


----------



## CarpMetty (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*



andy72 schrieb:


> @martin: aber der wasserdruck ändert sich doch nicht oder?


Er meint den Druck, der durch die Wassersäule entsteht. Wenn der Fisch tiefer steht, ist quasi mehr Wasser über ihn, was auf ihn drückt, als wenn er oben ist. Um es mal ganz simpel zu erklären
P.S.: geile Signatur!!!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Wird schon passen mit dem Wetter. Paar Gewitter und Regen tun sicher gut, mir vor allem.
Das mit dem Luftdruck ist wohl so ne Sache. Druckänderungen müssen auch auf Zander nicht schlecht sein. Gerade, wenn in turbulenten Wetterperioden ordentlich Wind aufkommt, habe ich vor allem beim Uferangeln schon Sternstunden erlebt, und dann ausschließlich am Ufer, gegen das der Wind stand.


----------



## lahn mann (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Das ist Irrglaube - den Fischen macht eine Luftdruckänderung körperlich überhaupt nichts aus, da eine Luftdruckveränderung von 0,1 Bar entsteht, wenn der Fisch 1 m höher oder tiefer schimmt, aber eine Luftdruckveränderung von 1 Hektopacal nur 0,001 Bar entsprechen sollte jeder Fisch dies locker wegstecken, da sich die Unterschiede ja auch über einen längeren Zeitraum erstrecken und vielleicht mal max 20 Hektopacal betragen.....


^das ist die frage, wann macht das den fischen was aus oder wann merken sie was?


----------



## mario10 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> finde ich also auch.
> 
> @andy72
> der Frisur nach koennte das Foto 1972 entstanden sein..........
> wenn ich nur wuesste, an wen mich das Foto erinnert...




An Paul Breitner :m

http://www.losgolesdelmundo.com/wp-content/uploads/paul_breitner.jpg


----------



## lahn mann (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

das habe ich nicht gesagt nur ich würde es gerne mal wissen ab wann der lufttruck denn fischen zu schafen macht?
ob bei 5,10,3 oder wie auch immer hecto.
sorry martin wollte es nicht auf den lufttruck schieben wenn ich nichts fange so wahr das nicht gemeint


----------



## Eruzione (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

servus,

@martin

ein wunderbar unsinniger beitrag. danke dafür, nur leider halt wenig hilfreich...sicher passen die fische ihre aktivitäten dem wetter, der temperatur und dem luftdruck an...

da du den beißzeit-tafeln wohl ein wenig abgeneigt bist, hast du doch sicher zeit, dich ab und an mit dem duden zu beschäftigen...

das würde deinem letzten beitrag schon fast zum ernst nehmen verhelfen

mfg denny


----------



## Eruzione (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

servus,

@martin

noch mal für dich kurz und knapp - auch ein fisch passt sich seinem umfeld an...das machen lebewesen doch hin und wieder...?! 

oder hast du bock bei 40°C nen sprint zu laufen oder im winter barfuss schnee zu schippen???

und ja, ich weiß, säugetiere und fische ... ja, ja

bleib bei lebewesen und umwelt

mfg denny


----------



## trixi-v-h (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

So unsinnig fand ich den Beitrag nicht,aber wer nichts mit der Gross- und Kleinschreibung anzufangen weiss sollte wohl selbst mal den Duden nutzen.


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Servus,
einfach probieren:m

So würds ich machen...vielleicht warten die Fische nur drauf wer weiß???

Also bei uns am See kannst du sowas nich sagen,da beißt es zu den unmöglichsten Momenten.

Gruß:vik:


----------



## Eruzione (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*



trixi-v-h schrieb:


> So unsinnig fand ich den Beitrag nicht,aber wer nichts mit der Gross- und Kleinschreibung anzufangen weiss sollte wohl selbst mal den Duden nutzen.



servus,

auch kleinschreibung KANN richtig sein, wenn man die tasten richtig drückt...

mfg denny

p.s: da das jetzt langsam zum ot wird - gerne weiter per pn


----------



## Obi Wan (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Also wir haben das gerade auch mal diskutiert dabei kam heraus das wenn es jetzt etwas kälter wird so an die 26 grad und es wieder ein unwetter geben soll dann sollte es mit den fischen besser klappen da wieder sauerstoff ins wasser kommt und der regen hoffentlich das wasser auch ein wenig abkühlt nicht das es wie am sa war das die fische echt schon warm wahren als man sie vom haken gelöst hat das war echt unnormal!!!



GROß UND KLEINSCHREIBUNG KEINEN SCHIMMER WIE DAS FUNKT


----------



## Blauzahn (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Servus, interessantes Thema, welches ich auch schon über viele Jahre anhand von Fangerfolgen bzw. Misserfolgen bei unterschiedlichsten Wetterbedingungen verfolge. 
Rein theoretisch könnte man eine schöne Übersicht erstellen, welche belegt, dass bei hohem LD ein anderes Beissverhalten vorherrscht als bei niedrigem oder schwankendem LD.
Dies ist aber eine Milchmädchenrechnung, da jede Änderung des Luftdruckes mit einer Änderung der Wetterlage verbunden ist. Deshalb ist nicht der Luftdruck das Ausschlaggebende, sondern die damit einhergehende Wettererscheinung.
Martin hat die Luftdrucktheorie ja schon gut entkräftet, da der Druckausgleich des Fisches beim Schwimmen in unterschiedlichen Tiefen, durch die Schwimmblase, im Bereich von 0,1 bar stattfindet, die Änderung des Luftdruckes aber im Millibar-Bereich!
Ich habe zum Beispiel nach langen warmen bzw. heissen Perioden den Wechsel zu kühlerem und mit Niederschlägen verbundenen Perioden als positiv erleben können, da sinkende Wassertemperaturen verbunden mit Nährstoff- und Sauerstoffeintrag durch Niederschläge positiv auf die Aktivitäten der Schuppenträger wirkt.

Wettergruß,
René


----------



## Schnubbi (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Ich wollte auf grasis fischen weis aber jetz nich ob sie dirch den "Kälteeinbruch" auch so nen apetit haben wie sonst


----------



## Lucioperca17 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

...interessantes thema.ich hab mir auch schon oft gedanken darüber gemacht.aktuell mal wieder bei einer aalnacht wo ich mir viel erhofft hatte-jedoch nix ging.
meine frage wäre jetzt aber an die, die die luftdruck-these hier zerschlagen (was sich aber zugegeben logisch anhört):
von was hängts denn dann ab? was sind die ausschlaggebenden faktoren??? ich merk aktuell jedenfalls, dass es deutlich schlechter läuft als im mai/juni...
normalerweise hiess es ja immer ein plötzlicher kälteeinbruch wirkt sich negativ aus...aber bei so einer hitzephase wie momentan wohl eher positiv!?
wie siehts aus mit der mondphase???
upps...hab erst gerade gesehen dass es eigentlich ums karpfenangeln geht-ich hab jetzt vom raubfischangeln geredet...aber hier gehts ja ums generelle,oder?


----------



## trixi-v-h (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Für mich sind die Faktoren Windrichtung,Wassertemperatur die Dinge welche das Beissverhalten verändern. So ist auch bei starken Wetterveränderungen eine entsprechende Flaute,da die Fische sich auf die neuen Faktoren einstellen müssen,da z.B. bei einem Windrichtungswechsel von 180° die Oberflächenströmung sich ebenso ändert und damit die Transportrichtung der Nährstoffe. Von daher sind konstante Wetterlagen stets vorteilhafter für den Fischfang als ein stetiger Wechsel. Die Wassertemperatur ist von daher wichtig,da in sehr warmen Perioden der Sauerstoffgehalt im tieferen Wasser immer geringer wird und die Fische dadurch immer höher stehen müssen.


----------



## Lucioperca17 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

ist das wasser in der tiefe nicht kälter und daher sauerstoffhaltiger??? |kopfkrat
für mich ist ein wichtiger faktor u.a.wann besetzt wurde...


----------



## Stefce (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Hi also ich kann sagen das die Zeit nach dem Wetter um Schwung die beste ist. Wir haben in einer solchen Zeit die über ein Wochenende zu zweit über 60 Karpfen gefangen und direkt nach einem Wetter Umschwung 3 über 40 Pfund innerhalb von 10 min auf dem gleichen Platz also wenn das nicht mal anspornend ist... Nur ich persönlich würde nicht an diesem WE fischen denn es gibt Vollmond und kann ich sagen nix gut


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*



beton0815 schrieb:


> Wenn der Luftdruck stark steigt oder fällt halten sich Fische beim beissen zurück. Hoffe es bleibt einigermaßen Konstant. Will am Wochende auch los.



Genau eigentlich ist nur der Luftdruck entscheidend. Ist der nicht konstant ist es schlecht.

Wind und Regen sind gut für den Sauerstoff im Wasser.#6


----------



## pinky666 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Moin zusammen !

Ich angel ab und zu auf Aal, und da soll ja bei Vollmond angeblich gar nichts gehen. Das werd ich dieses WE mal ausgiebig checken !

Gruss, Olaf


----------



## sadako (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen - wenn der Mond in Wasser "glotzt" is nix mit Aal



Kann ich irgendwie nicht so bestätigen. Mir wurde das auch immer gesagt, aber nachdem ich es trotz aller Weisheiten mal selbst ausprobiert hab, wurde ich positiv überrascht - hab auch bei Vollmond schöne Aale gefangen  Vielleicht ist das auch wieder nur das allseits bekannte Frauenglück |rolleyes


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Ja DER KOMMENDE Umschwung (Tief über Frankreich) sollte sich schon positiv auswirken, gewässer kühlen was ab, da geht sicher mehr als bei der derben Hitze ^^

Das mit dem Luftdruck ist so eine Sache, man muß daran glauben  Wen der tatsächlich derbe Auswirkungen auf das Fressverhalten hätte, würden viele Gewässer schon längst leer sein weil durch die ständigen Schwankungen gar kein Fisch zum fressen kommen würde.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen - wenn der Mond in Wasser "glotzt" is nix mit Aal



Hey, kann ich so auch nicht unterschreiben aber Ausnahmen bestädigen ja bekannt die Regel. Konnte schon des öfteren bei glasklaren Vollmondnächten herrliche Aale fangen und das auch noch an der Hohen Warte wo das wasser glas klar ist.


----------



## sadako (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ...oder Du hattest eine gewittrige Vollmondnacht erwischt und/oder das Wasser war recht trüb... Bei klarer Brühe geht hier bei hellen Vollmondnächten meist nix....



Weder noch ... |kopfkrat  also doch einfach wieder nur Dusel gehabt :m Na egal, ist ja eh schon wieder Offtopic.

Was den Wetterumschwung angeht, kann ich mich eh nicht wirklich danach richten: ich geh unabhängig vom Wetter ans Wasser, wenn es mir zeitlich passt - und kann nur hoffen, dass die Fische auch dann gerade mal "Zeit" für mich haben  

Allerdings mag ich lieber richtiges "Sauwetter" - da ist man ohnehin meistens weitesgehend alleine.

So und jetzt bitte weiter fachsimpeln :q


----------



## Herbynor (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Nun will ich mal meine 60 Jahre Angelerfahrung preisgeben.
Wenn man sagt " ist der erste Fisch ein Barsch, ist die Angelei im Ar***", das hat wohl schon jeder erlebt.
Angeblich sollen die Barsche als einzige bei stark steigendem oder sinkendem Luftdruck beissen. 
Weil ich kein Fisch bin, ist meine Meinung nicht repräsentativ,
aber ich konnte immer wieder feststellen, dass ca. zwei Tage vor einem Wetterwechsel, nach einer gleichbleibenden  längeren Wetterperiode die Fische gut beissen.  
Also müssem die Fische den Wetterwechsel vorher spüren, aber wie ? 
Kann ich mir nur durch den abfallenden oder ansteigenden Luftdruck erklären.
Wenn die Fische die feinsten Druckschwankungen über das Mittellinienorgan wahrnehmen, warum dann nicht auch den Luftdruck und mit Fressunlust reagieren, wenn ihr Mittellinienorgan wieder neu genullt werden muss.    
Leider sind wenige alte Angler hier im Board, die über lange Angelbeobachtungszeit verfügen und hier berichten könnten.   
Manchmal ist es gut, wennn auch ein paar Alte mitreden ! 
Wie ist Eure Erfahrung mit dem Beissverhalten beim Wetterumschwung? 
MfG Herbynor


----------



## mario10 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Zu den Barschen kann ich nur sagen, wenns bei mir auf Aal geht und der erste Fisch ein Barsch ist, dann gehts meistens richtig ab. Auch Vollmond macht nichts aus (klarer See). Am besten beim Aalfischen ist aber, wenn die Mücken eine Armee aufstellen und angreifen auf Sieg oder Sibirien :q


Werde mich morgen die Nacht über ans Wasser setzen und hoffen das was geht.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Grasfischen wenns ins schlechte Wetter umschlägt?


----------



## kati48268 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Gerade bei den Barschartigen (abgeschlossene Schwimmblase) wird ja dieser Mythos Luftdruckänderungen=Beissunlust vor allem von der Zanderspezigilde wie ein Naturgesetz vor sich hergetragen.
Dies zu widerlegen, bzw. eine Diskussion darüber anzustossen war der Sinn meines bereits erwähnten Artikels in "Der Raubfisch".

Schön, dass ein "alter Hase" (Herbynor) und manche andere hier, mir zur Seite springen.

Es gibt weitergehende Theorien dazu, z.B. dass sich ändernder Luftdruck den osmotischen Druck des Wassers beeinflusst, dies halte ich aber auch für vernachlässigbar.
Bisher haben mir auch Fischereibiologen keine wissenschaftliche Begründung für o.g. Mythos liefern können.

Bin gespannt auf weitere Statements.


----------



## Lucioperca17 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen - wenn der Mond in Wasser "glotzt" is nix mit Aal


 
...da wäre dann wieder interessant zu wissen obs eben wegen der mondphase so ist oder eben weils den "viechern"
einfach zu hell ist!?
d.h. man müsste wiederum drauf achten obs ne klare nacht ist oder bewölkt,d.h. ob der mond überhaupt sichtbar ist...
rein von der mondphase soll ja laut lehrbuch vollmond gut sein...mein kumpel sagt immer: vollmond-gut für zander,schlecht für aal...#c
bei mir ist das auch so, dass ich ans wasser geh wenn ich zeit und lust hab und mich nicht unbedingt nach den faktoren richte-aber sobald es dann 2,3 stunden nicht beisst fang ich an zu grübeln an was es liegen könnte-an dem see,den ich zur zeit beangle gibts da wirklich riesenunterschiede...von 10 bissen bis 0 bissen pro abend/nacht ist alles möglich...und meist beissts entweder recht oder gar nicht-würd mich dann schon mal interessieren an was es liegt.dann würde ich ev. mir doch die ein oder andre schneidernacht ersparen...
den angeführten gedanken hab ich mir auch schon gemacht,im mai hatten wir ja z.b. fast nur wechselhaftes unbeständiges wetter,da müssten die fische ja tagelang nix fressen und da fing ich komischerweise besser als jetzt!
vielleicht sind bei so einer starken hitze auch die andren faktoren nichtig und die fische haben dann generell keine lust zu fressen und liegen nur irgendwo faul rum und sind träge!?#c

also "logisch" wäre es für mich jetzt wenn während dem wetterwechsel bzw. kurz danach nix geht und es dann die tage danach aber besser laufen würde als davor|kopfkrat
also gehen wir`s an!


----------



## oflu (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Hallo Anglergemeinde,

der Wetterumschwung steigert auf jeden Fall die Fresslust der Tiere.
Der Regen bringt Sauerstoff ins Wasser und auch das Nahrungsangebot wird gesteigert. Fische verbrauchen beim Fressen Sauerstoff.
Das lässt sich kein Fisch entgehen.
Veränderungen am Luftdruck werden auch von den Fischen wahrgenommen. Aber keinesweg negativ (aus anglerischer Sicht bzgl. Fressunlust). Luftdruckschwankungen sind andererorts (wo es Regenzeit etc. gibt) ausschlaggebend für den Fortpflanzungstrieb der Fische. 
-> Regenzeit -> Nahrungsüberschuss -> Babies machen 

Also nicht lange diskutieren. Ab ans Wasser 

Schöne Grüße

Oflu


----------



## oflu (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Das sollte unser Motto sein - nur der Köder *IM* Wasser fängt den Fisch



Volle Zustimmung !!


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Manchmal ist es gut, wennn auch ein paar Alte mitreden !



Du hast gerufen.:q

Ganz ehrlich, ich weiß es nicht. Oder besser, ich kann keine wissenschaftliche Erklärung ableiten.

Ich kann nur sagen, dass Wetterumschwünge nicht unbedingt und immer das Beißverhalten beeinträchtigen. 

Das der Luftdruck Einfluss auf das Wasser als solches hat, ist unbestritten. Schließlich liegt der Siedepunkt von Wasser auf Meereshöhe bei 100 Grad, sinkt aber je höher man ins Gebirge kommt. Irgendwas passiert da also.

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass dadurch das Fressverhalten an sich beeinträchtigt wird. Fische müssen immer fressen und können nicht auf günstige Wetterbedingungen warten. 

Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass die Fische sich je nach Wetterlage in bestimmten Gewässertiefen oder - schichten aufhalten und so möglicherweise über- oder unterangelt werden. 

Und ich weiß, dass sehr viele Insekten abhängig von der Wetterlage schlüpfen. Auch das kann u.U. die Freßaktivitäten der Fische steigern oder auf bestimmte Gewässerbereiche verlagern. 

So heißt es ja auch, dass die Fische nach einem Gewitter oder Starkregen besser beißen. Das stimmt auch nach meinen Erfahrungen. Ganz einfach weil durch den Regen viel Nahrung ins Gewässer geschwemmt wird. 

Letztlich richte ich meine Angelaktivitäten nicht nach dem Luft- sondern dem Arbeitsdruck aus. 
Und wenn der Luftdruck nun überhaupt keine Auswirkung auf die Fische haben sollte, dann ist er doch eine prima Ausrede für Schneidertage.


----------



## Lucioperca17 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

@ralle24

...also das über-oder unterangeln kann bei uns jetzt nicht so extrem sein weil die gewässer (baggerseen) doch recht flach und überschaubaur sind-trotzdem hats wie gesagt riesen- beissschwankungen drin.#c
machmal kam`s mir so vor als ob die raubfische im schwarm jagen und halt der schwarm entweder an meiner stelle vorbeikam oder halt nicht,dieses jahr hatte ich schon 2,3 stunden lang keinen zupfer,dann innerhalb von ca.20min 2 schöne aale und nen zander,danach war wieder ruhe...


----------



## pinky666 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

jo, manchmal ist das schon merkwürdig...
von 21:30 bis 22:30 nicht einen kleinen Zupper, dann von 22:30 bis 23:30 10 Bisse, 6 verwertet. Dann wieder bis 1:00 nichts, aber auch GAR nichts !|kopfkrat (bin grad beim Aal) An anderen Abenden klingelt's sogar schon um 19:00, und dann so alle 20-30 min bis 0:00 !|bigeyes
Ich werd nicht schlau aus den Schlänglern #c#c#c


----------



## Blauzahn (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Das sollte unser Motto sein - nur der Köder *IM* Wasser fängt den Fisch



Nöö, manchmal auch der *AUF* dem Wasser  :q:q

Mittagsgruß


----------



## teilzeitgott (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

moin kollegen

da der wetterumschwung ja nicht supermegadoll sein wird ( jedenfalls bei uns hier) wird sich der umschwung nicht sehr doll bemerkbar machen befürchte ich.
ich denke auch das da andere faktoren mehr eine rolle spielen.
wind, leichter regen, bewölkung usw sind meiner erfahrung mach viel wichtiger.
ein beispiel:
vor 2 wochen hockte ich mal wieder beim boilie baden an unserem see.
35 grad und nix ging, selbst nachts ging kaum etwas.
am nächsten morgen gleiches wetter, 0 bisse....
dann auf einmal leichter wind und ein größeres wolkenfeld..
innerhalb von 30 minuten 3 bisse..
nach 1 stunde war der wind und das wolkenfeld weg und die nächsten 14 stunden tat sich wieder nix.
am nächsten tag gleiches spiel, wieder wind und großes wolkenfeld, wieder mehrere biss innerhalb kurzer zeit.
das war nicht das erstemal das ich sowas erlebt habe.
wind und eine leichte bewölkung sind immer besser als blauer himmel und ententeich denke ich.
wir sollten alle heute mal auf schönen kräftigen regen hoffen, dann geht am we auch wieder mehr am wasser.
wünsche aber egal welches wetter sein wird allen viel erfolg und viel spaß.


----------



## Lucioperca17 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*



pinky666 schrieb:


> jo, manchmal ist das schon merkwürdig...
> von 21:30 bis 22:30 nicht einen kleinen Zupper, dann von 22:30 bis 23:30 10 Bisse, 6 verwertet. Dann wieder bis 1:00 nichts, aber auch GAR nichts !|kopfkrat (bin grad beim Aal) An anderen Abenden klingelt's sogar schon um 19:00, und dann so alle 20-30 min bis 0:00 !|bigeyes
> Ich werd nicht schlau aus den Schlänglern #c#c#c


 

geht mir ähnlich-ob wohl irgendein "system" dahinter steckt?
v.a. wenn dann mal überhaupt gar nix geht...wäre es dann morgens um 5 losgegangen? fragen über fragen...


----------



## _aal_Angler (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

zum Vollmond kann ich nur sagent mit einer Angel am Grund und eine schön flach so Lote ich immer bei Vollmond aus wo sehe gerade stehen und ich kann nur erfolge berichten vlt. gab es mal ein oder zwei Nächte wo gar nix gebissen hat aber ich gehe jedes we zum Aal Ansitz und da sind doch 1 o. 2 fast gar nix oder??das einzige Problem was ich habe ich bekomme keine aale an den haken die größer als 60 sind

und zum Wetterumschwung kann ich nur die Weisheiten der alten Angler sagen bei West Wind brauchst nicht angeln gehen da beißt kein Fisch aber kommt das Unwetter vom Osten her bringt das ordentliche fische an den haken


----------



## Herbynor (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Hi
an der Ostsee lautet der Spruch , bei Osten laß die Haken rosten. Das ist genau umgekehrt, und wenn man es lange genug hört, glaubt man es auch. Allerdings habe ich bei Ostenwind bis jetzt noch nicht gut gefangen.
Zu den Aalen, da habe ich merkwürdige Dinge beobachtet.
In der Altmühl habe ich früher sehr gut Aale gefangen, am Abend zehn Stück und wenn es weniger waren, war ich maulig, aber die Zeiten sind auch vorbei ! Leider.
Es ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Aale gebissen haben wie verrückt und schlagartig nicht mehr einen Biss, am nächsten Abend an der selben Stelle wieder das Gleiche. Als ob jemand den Aalen sagt, jetzt nicht mehr beissen, kein Futter- neid konnte sie überreden, nichts mehr.  
Wenn ich auf meine Anglerkiepe so am Wasser sass und ich spürte an den Füssen, wie die Kälte so langsam hoch kam, war es aus mit der Beisserei. Meiner Meinung nach, wenn die Kälte aufs Wasser drückt, kannste einpacken.
Warscheinlich gibt es auch andere Erfahrungen, aber das hat bei mir immer so hingehauen.
MfG Herbynor


----------



## escobar (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Moin Moin

@ aal Angler da kann ich Herbynor nur Recht geben bei Ostwind läuft gar nix und am besten siehts bei Südwest Wind aus. Und so kenn ich auch die alte Weißheit. Hab mir ne Liste angelegt wo ich eintrage an welchen Tagen ich angeln war und was für Verhältnisse wir hatten z.b Mond, Wind, Temp. usw. und kann sagen das ich nie gut bei Ostwind gefangen habe, wenn dann zufallsfälle.

@ Herbynor 
das ist ja das schöne am Aal, seine ständigen Beißlaunen mal unter besten Vorraussetzungen geht gar nichts und ein anderes mal bei Verhältnissen wo mann eig nich mal los gehen wollte beißen sie wie verrückt. Ich find es Spannend und wenn mann mal als Schneider nach Hause geht hat mann wenigstens an der frischen Luft und in der freien Natur seine Zeit verbracht.


----------



## Janbr (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Interessantes Thema.

Ich kann leider weniger auf Erfahrungen zurueckgreifen (nicht das ich keine haette, aber es mangelt an Aufzeichnungen), aber physikalisch gibt es natuerlich schon unterschiede, die evtl. einige Effekte erklaeren koennten.

Der Luftdruck der ueber dem Wasser herscht, beeinflusst nicht nur den Druck unter Wasser, sondern auch die Menge an geloesten Gasen (Luft/ Sauerstoff) im Wasser. Das Ganze ist im Henry Gesetz beschrieben.

Allgemein kann man sagen, je hoeher der Luftdruck, desto mehr Gas geht in Loesung.

Das Gegenteil gilt fuer die Temperatur. Je niedriger desto mehr Gas geht in Loesung.

Das Problem das ich jetzt sehe, sinkt der Luftdruck, ist das in unseren Breiten im Sommer meist mit schlechtem kuehleren Wetter verbunden. D.h. zum einen wuerde die Temperatur eine Gasloesung erleichtern, aber der geringere Luftdruck fuehrt zu weniger Gasloesung. Also fuehrt dieser Ansatz auch zu nix.

Fazit:
Unter genauer Beachtung des Luftdrucks, der Temperatur und der Mondphase, machen Fische genau das was sie wollen.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## pinky666 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

jetzt frag ich mich grad, woher wissen die Aale, ob Ost- oder Westwind ist |kopfkrat
Und, noch schlimmer, was haben sie gegen Ostwind :q


----------



## barschkönig (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Also ich will wieder Sonntag auf Karpfen ein paar Nächte losziehen, an der Stelle haben vorherige Angler die letzten Wochen bei dem heißen Wetter sehr gut gefangen, könnte sich das jetzt nach der Abkühlung ändern?#c


----------



## teilzeitgott (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

hmmm, ich würde ja fast sagen weil nix gutes aus dem osten kommt  aber das wäre wohl etwas übertrieben.
ich denke das leigt einfach an der kälteren luft die aus osten kommt.
wobei ich diese theorie nicht so ganz bestätigen kann, habe auch bei ostwind schon gut gefangen.
ein totaler wetterwechsel kann sogar richtige traumstunden bringen unter gewissen bedingungen.


----------



## _aal_Angler (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

aus welcher Region kommt ihr denn das ihr bei West Wind etwas am haken bekommt???weil ich kann nur sagen das ich bei West winde eher weniger fange als bei Ost Wind |kopfkrat

woran die wische merken das es Ost oder West Wind ist??hmmm eigentlich ne gute frage.....aber ich gehe mal davon aus wie die Strömung im See sich da durch beeinflusst na was heist die Strömung....ich meine durch den Wind verursachte leichte gegen Strömung...oder irgend wie so ich weiß nicht wie genau ich das erklären soll


----------



## trixi-v-h (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Die Ost-West Faustregel liegt meines Wissens darin,dass die meisten Wetterlagen von Westen nach Osten ziehen und nur wenige entgegengesetzt. Da unsere Fische nunmal die Konstanz mögen haben sie sich auf diese vorherrschenden Strömungen eingestellt. Wenn aber die östlichen Wetterlagen hereinziehen,so benötigen sie eine gewisse Zeit um sich dann darauf zu orientieren.
@teilzeitgott
die Theorie mit der kalten Luft aus Osten ist nur im Winter korrekt. Die liegt an dem kontinentalen Klima welches vom Osten kommt. dort sind die Winter deutlich kälter als bei uns dafür bekommen wir bei einem sommerlichen Hoch aus dem Osten richtig warme Luft.


----------



## teilzeitgott (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

das stimmt wohl das es sich hauptsächlich auf die monate zwischen november und april beschrängt.
ich sehe eh keinen sehr großen zusammenhang, wichtig ist mir nur das es überhaupt wind gibt, das bringt 100 mal mehr fisch, als ein ruhiger ententeich.


----------



## Stefce (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

http://www.carp.de/berichte/1999/10/wetter/index1.shtml


vielleicht werden wir da ein wenig schlauer. Einfach mal gegoogelt und gefunden


----------



## Ossifischer (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

@ alle der Vollmond dürfte keine Rolle spielen da es ja fast überall am WE stark bewölkt ist und dazu noch Regenschauer. Ich habe vorhin das Auto gepackt, nachher geht es los, leider nur bis morgen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Na dann Petri Heil Ossifischer, ick werd noch eine Nacht warten, und von Samstag zu Sonntag meinen Angriff starten. Mal schauen was so geht.


----------



## kati48268 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*



Stefce schrieb:


> http://www.carp.de/berichte/1999/10/wetter/index1.shtml
> 
> 
> vielleicht werden wir da ein wenig schlauer. Einfach mal gegoogelt und gefunden



Macht uns das schlauer?
Der liebe Andreas Janitzki quält sich auch ganz schön durch das Thema, versucht den ganz großen Wurf: die gemeinsamen Einflüsse von Temperatur, Luftdruck, osmotischem Druck, usw. unter einen Hut zu kriegen, was ihm auch nicht wirklich gelingt. Aber wie denn auch?

Solange da niemand Meteorologe & Fischereibiologe gleichzeitig ist und sich mal richtig tief für eine Studie in das Thema klemmt, werden wir wohl alle im Nebel stochern und versuchen dessen Einfluss dann auch noch zu deuten.


----------



## me_fo (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Wenn ich Fisch wäre, dann wüßte ich immer noch nicht wann und bei welchem Wetter ich beißen sollte. #c 

Meine Beobachtungen beim Karpfenangeln:
Im Sommer/Herbst habe ich bisher bei schlechtem Wetter am besten gefangen! Im Winter/Frühjahr bei gutem Wetter mit viel Sonne.
Plötzlicher Wetterwechsel war dabei nie gut. Auch ein plötzlicher Platzregen war nicht der Renner. Eher lang anhaltender "Landregen". Ostwind kam dabei nie gut an.

Mein Fazit: Ich gehe trotzdem bei jedem Wetter los! In der Hoffnung, da geht noch was!! #h


----------



## ToxicToolz (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*



me_fo schrieb:


> Mein Fazit: Ich gehe trotzdem bei jedem Wetter los!




Genau so #6 

Wer nich am Wasser ist, fängt eh nichts :q


----------



## Lucioperca17 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

...also ich bin gestern abend noch raus trotz regen und wollte das ganze gleich mal in der praxis testen
was soll ich sagen-es war mehr leben am wasser als die ganzen letzten ansitze zusammen-die fische hopsten und platschten was das zeug hält-und da ich vermute, dass es in diesem see überwiegend karpfen waren, passt es ja sogar auch hier in den thread...
und es hat auch endlich wieder gebissen...es war zwar kein super-abend,aber nen ca.60er aal und einen knapp-76er aal konnte ich landen...einen schönen biss hab ich noch verzockt.
allerdings war es auch noch relativ warm.ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der heutige weitere temperatursturz dann doch ein wenig zu viel des guten war!? somit hätte ich ja alles richtig gemacht...#c


----------



## me_fo (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Wer hat denn noch so alles vom Wetterumschwung provitieren können?
Ich kann das erst ab morgen Nachmittag bis Montag testen! Die letzten Wochen bei der Hitze waren auch für mich ne Durststrecke.
Allerdings hatten andere, mit ner angelegten Futterstelle, gute Fänge verzeichnen können.
Ist für mich aber nicht machbar, da ich jedes Mal ca. 50 km fahren muss.


----------



## pinky666 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Moin !
Also hier lief's "normal" ! Hatte von 22:00 bis 23:30 3 Aale, hab dann aufgehört weil zu müde. Hab direkt nach nem heftigen Regenguss angefangen, es war stark bewölkt.

Gruss,  Olaf


----------



## mario10 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Servus,

war gestern von 08:00 - 18:00 draußen. 
Der Umschwung hat ihnen wohl ganz gut getan. Bei mir gestern 3 Fische. 

Vorgestern noch ca. 31°. Gestern 20° und vollster Regen

Weiß jetzt aber nicht wie es sonst an dem See ausschaut weil ich da gestern zum ersten mal auf Carps war. Laut hören und sagen wars aber ein guter Tag mit drei Fischen zumal die beste Zeit (früh und abends) ja garnicht gefischt wurde.

Wollte eigentlich die Nacht über bleiben, aber das Wetter wurde bei uns dann doch zu heftig und musste abbrechen


----------



## Dirk T (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Hallo,

zum eigentlichen Thema Wetterumschwung,war von gestern Nachmittag bis heute morgen mit nem Kumpel an unserem Vereinsgewässer.Insgesamt 7 Fische,alles Spiegler zwischen 15 bis 32 Pfund.Fangtiefe zwischen 3,5-5 Meter.

mfg


----------



## mario10 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Hier noch Bilder von gestern


----------



## DYNABLASTER (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

meine Erfahrung ist, dass wenn in heissem Sommer ein starkes ungeheuer-Gewitter aus dem nichts kommt, dann soll man sich festhalten und mehr als eine Rute kann man einfach nicht handeln, je staerker das Gewitter kommt, desto heftiger beisst alles vom Fisch, ohne Ausnahme 

Mario-Mann super Zeigungen!


----------



## Lucioperca17 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*



Ossifischer schrieb:


> @ alle der Vollmond dürfte keine Rolle spielen da es ja fast überall am WE stark bewölkt ist und dazu noch Regenschauer. Ich habe vorhin das Auto gepackt, nachher geht es los, leider nur bis morgen.


 
bei mir tat er es gestern aber...
nachdem es am donnerstag direkt nach dem wetterumschwung doch recht gut lief war gestern dann sabatt.und zwar trotz bewölkung...es war auch irgendwie trotz der vielen wolken heller als donnerstag nacht!?#c


----------



## me_fo (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Bei mir war der Wetterumschwung nicht der Renner. Von Sonntag auf Montag ging in der Vollmond-Nacht gar nichts. Erst am Montag gegen 08.00 Uhr hatte ich nen Hammerbiss. Leider war der Junge schneller im Kraut, als ich an der Rute! Das wars dann.
Bis zum Mittag haben sich dann die Brassen meine Tigers rein gezogen, der größte hatte über 60cm und 3,5 Kg.
Wahrscheinlich ist die Topzeit dirket beim Wetterumschwung und kurz danach. Dann "normalisiert" sich das etwas!?


----------



## Lucioperca17 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

@mefo

...so ähnlich wars ja bei mir auch! so in etwa könnte man das dann wohl sagen...!?


----------



## heuki1983 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Hallo, ihr sprecht immer von Temperautrabfall ...

Wie sieht es denn anders herum aus ...

Ich wollt dieses Wochenende los: Freitag noch scheiss Wetter und Samstag soll es dann mit einmal wieder 30 Grad werden ...

Also lohnt es sich Samstag nicht wirklich loszufahren oder??


Gruß


----------



## DYNABLASTER (6. August 2010)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

es lohnt immer


----------

